# Today's projects



## TCSmith (Mar 23, 2021)

Started the day fixing a can opener for my wife. Boy are things cheap these days. 
Turned the new shaft, file fit the gear and the grip wheel, turned a spacer washer and then roll pinned the old handle on. 

Then the guys were getting behind so I got to do some work in the shop. Not bad progress for the time invested. 
Water pump on a 3.5L ford. Back together in the morning. Have to love these internal water pumps.












Sent from my GM1925 using Tapatalk


----------

